# Moeller Software S40



## halorenzen (16 März 2006)

Hallo

habe folgende Software abzugeben:

1. MI4 Konfigurationssoftware MI4-CFG ( LP 199,--)
2. Sucosoft S40 Vollversion S40-CD ( LP 799,--)

Bei Interesse bitte ich um ralistische  Angebot 
(software wurde nicht benutzt jedoch durch meinen Kunden geöffnet  )

DANKE


----------



## günni (7 April 2007)

*Moeller S40*

Hallo halorenzen,

habe interesse an Ihrer angebotenen Programmiersoftware
*Sucosoft S40 Vollversion S40-CD.*
Wenn die Software noch zu haben ist würde ich sie Ihnen abkaufen.
Ich biete Ihnen 100.-Euro dafür.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## halorenzen (7 April 2007)

Software ist vom Kunden übernommen !

frohe Ostern


----------

